# Intel GMA3650



## Deleted member 2077 (May 3, 2012)

Hello. I am having troubles configuring both my video card and monitor and hoping for some assistance.

*Video Card*
I'm using an Intel DN2800MT motherboard which has a Intel NM10 Express Chipset.  Best I can tell, the graphics card is an Intel GMA 3650:

Graphics
â€¢Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3650

Manual
Technical Specs

dmesg

```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x40d0-0x40d7 mem 0xd0600000-0xd06fffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```

`Xorg -configure` detect it as this:





> BoardName   "Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller"



I tried the /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel drive and gives this:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile Intel<C2><AE> GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

I'm assuming it is not supported at this time?

*Monitor*
Acer x163W
Native resolution: 1366x768 @ 60Hz

With the "vesa" driver, the X server comes up; but in a really weird resolution.  Something like 1493x768.  I'd be ok with using this driver is I can get the monitor resolution sorted out.

How do I set it up for 1366x768?  I tried this:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport  0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes     "1366x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

But like I said, comes up in some odd resolution.   The manual states that it should be run in the 1366x768 mode for "optimal quality".


----------



## y2s82 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm quite interested in how this topic progresses.  As far as I know, the support for this chipset is under way with the support for Intel DRI/KMS.

As for VESA, I wonder what kind of output you would get from `xrandr`.  Perhaps it would give you clues as to the range of possible resolutions the computer detects.


----------



## jopeto (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently got my laptop to work with a resolution of 1366:768. To do that you need the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver, which however requires KMS support. To get it you need to recompile your kernel and world with 9 STABLE (cvs tage RELENG_9). For more details on what I did see
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32996

However once I was done and everything worked fine, I discovered that there is some significant overheating happening. Hopefully in your case things will work out better.


----------



## y2s82 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yikes. I wonder if that is common place with this setup and FreeBSD.  I haven't made the purchase yet and perhaps should wait a little while longer.  I suppose this is better than the AMD counterparts, though, since their graphics support is nonexistent.  In any case, thank you for giving me the update.


----------

